# Website doesn't display propery in IE



## dolphinz56 (Nov 10, 2010)

Help!
I've built a website for a company, but despite my best efforts I cannot figure out why the website won't display properly (ie. the images all scattered, and text trailing off the page) in IE. It looks great in other browsers, just not IE.

*Below is the html code:*

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

About Centurion Holdings, LLC

http://www.centurionh.com]


Home

About Us

Our Team

Centurion Companies

Press

Contact

*About Centurion*

Centurion Holdings was founded by Chairman & CEO Joseph J. Grano Jr. in 2004. In 2010, James M. Orphanides joined the Centurion family as a Partner and President of the company.



Centurion has advised over twenty companies across numerous industries over the past 6 years, helping companies grow from the nascent stages of raising seed capital to becoming industry leaders. Centurion currently advises and owns equity stakes in over twelve companies headquartered around the world, including New York, Seattle, Toronto, London, and Saudi Arabia, among others.





*REPRESENTATIVE MARKET SECTORS*










*Technology*

Identifying and developing new and exciting technologies which have the potential to create a substantial paradigm shift. For example - social media.










*Security*

Providing integrated solutions in response to operational risk exposures, security challenges, protection of critical infrastructure, oversight/monitoring, and fraudulent activities.










*Green and Sustainability*

Securing a foothold in the largest growth industry of today and the future. This includes green monitoring/refurbishment of existing buildings, land development, consulting, as well as an array of green products.










*Technology Transfer*

Foot-printing new and sustainable technologies through distribution, licensing or manufacturers representation agreements into rapidly expanding foreign countries.

Home | About Us | Our Team | Centurion Companies | Press | Contact

Copyright © 2009 Centurion Holdings, LLC. All Rights Reserved.

*Below is the css:*

/* CSS Document - centurion-about.css */
* {
margin: 0px;
padding: 0px;
}
body {
background-color: #F8F3D3;
}
h1 {
font-family: Aparajita;
font-size: 30px;
color: #8a7967;
padding-bottom: 10px;
font-weight: normal;
font-variant: small-caps;
}
h2 {
font-family: Times, serif;
font-size: 14px;
line-height: 22px;
font-variant: small-caps;
color: #333333;
display: block;
}
h3 {
font-family: Times, serif;
font-size: 16px;
font-weight: bold;
text-transform: uppercase;
color: #333333;
padding-bottom: 10px;
}

#header {
height: 110px;
width: 965px;
margin-top: 25px;
margin-right: auto;
margin-bottom: 0px;
margin-left: auto;
}
#logo {
height: 110px;
width: 323px;
float: left;
}
.logo {
padding-left: 18px;
padding-top: 2px;
}
.bullet {
margin-left: 40px;
list-style-position: inside;
list-style-type: disc;
}
#topmainbody {
background-color: #F8F3D3;
background-image: url(../web/insidebeginninglayout.jpg);
background-repeat: no-repeat;
background-position: right top;
clear: both;
width: 965px;
margin-top: 0px;
margin-right: auto;
margin-bottom: 0px;
margin-left: auto;
height: 19px;
}
#mainbody {
height: auto;
width: 965px;
margin-top: 0px;
margin-right: auto;
margin-bottom: 0px;
margin-left: auto;
clear: both;
}
#left {
background-color: #F8F3D3;
float: left;
width: 26px;
background-image: url(../web/insidebackground1.jpg);
background-repeat: repeat-y;
background-position: left top;
height: 610px;
}
#middle {
background-color: #FFFFFF;
float: left;
width: 888px;
height: 610px;
}
#right {
background-color: #F8F3D3;
float: right;
height: 610px;
width: 51px;
background-image: url(../web/insidebackground2.jpg);
background-repeat: repeat-y;
background-position: right top;
}
#topright {
background-color: #F8F3D3;
height: 220px;
background-image: url(../web/insiderightside.jpg);
background-repeat: no-repeat;
background-position: right top;
}
#lefttext {
float: left;
width: 618px;
margin-top: 305px;
margin-left: 37px;
height: 208px;
background-image: url(../web/mainimagewhitebackground.jpg);
background-repeat: repeat-x;
background-position: left top;
}
#rightimg {
float: right;
width: 250px;
margin-top: 305px;
margin-right: 53px;
height: 208px;
background-image: url(../web/mainimagewhitebackground.jpg);
background-repeat: repeat-x;
background-position: left top;
}
.content {
font-family: Times, serif;
font-size: 14px;
line-height: 22px;
color: #333333;
margin-top: 20px;
margin-left: 30px;
width: 825px;
}
.content img {
display: block;
margin-bottom: 10px;
margin-right: 30px;
margin-top: 5px;
}
.content a {
font-family: Times, serif;
font-size: 13px;
color: #000000;
text-decoration: underline;
}
#footer {
height: 116px;
width: 947px;
margin-top: 0px;
margin-right: auto;
margin-bottom: 0px;
margin-left: auto;
clear: both;
font-family: Times, serif;
font-size: 12px;
line-height: 22px;
color: #8a7967;
padding-left: 18px;
text-align: left;
background-image: url(../web/footer.jpg);
background-repeat: no-repeat;
background-position: left top;
padding-top: 30px;
}
#footer a {
color: #8a7967;
text-decoration: underline;
font-family: Times, serif;
font-size: 12px;
line-height: 22px;
}

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

A common cause of this is that Most standards compliant browsers place the border inside the size of the element, whereas IE tries to put it on the outside. So for example two 400px elements with 3px border will go well within an 800px space in Chrome, but in IE the first will measure 406px, leaving only 394px for its partner. The result is that the partner is knocked out of place. 

If you look into Conditional comments you will find a capacity to add lines of code for IE only. You might find that the easiest way to sort this out is to have conditional comments setting a modified IE version of the CSS sheet, placed after the standard one.

I can't actually test the code that you've provided because we don't have all the resources (images, other CSS pages, etc) and as far as I can tell the site isn't live.


----------



## dolphinz56 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi, 
Yes, its not live yet because of the errors... However I have uploaded it (just not live to the public).

www.centurionh.com/private/index.html

Thank you so much for your quick response. I will look into the conditional comments, and see about creating a ie css stylesheet. I was hoping to avoid that, but it looks like that will be the way to go.

Do you know where I could find more information about this?

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Times out.


----------

